# little issue in a big river



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

pulling out of havasu I missed a stroke. Unable to see anything thru the muddy water we quickly became stuck on three rocks under the frame. the frame and tubes suffered no damage. all I can say is be prepared for the unexpected, have you rescue equipment and skills fine tuned and work through the problem at hand.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

*perspective*

all's well that ends well. aire tube are REALLY tough.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm guessing that you had someone on the boat that you could throw a line out there?


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

It's not if something happens, it's when. Nice job of handling things. Hope the run was fantastic otherwise.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Those rocks claim a fair amount of boats every year. Martin Litton lost a dory there on his 90th birthday trip some years back. I say screw the big ferry across all that current and just go left. As long as you don't slam the wall or flip under a motor rig you're fine...


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

I guess ya could just skip the 'hike' and take a nice easy right line...


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

the one little rock visible next to the down stream tube was of little consequence. the three huge rocks under the frame were the culprits.
I left havasu last. fortunately one of our four rafts were able to eddy out a few hundred yards downstream. their throw rope attempts were all ending up short. In my z drag bag (mounted at the rear frame and pinned between the frame and a rock) I carry two small nylon bags of thin 75' line. I was able to throw one of these to shore and then connect my front anchor line. once they had the line tied off it was time to abandon ship. the swim was really tough, fast current with big boils along the rock wall. we both made it on shore. we were setting up the z drag when the rising water allowed the tubes enough flotation to lift off the rocks. the boat pendulumed to the bottom of the rock wall so I climbed down, got on board and cut the anchor rope line. 
It was a great learning experience and the trip was fantastic.


----------

